# Stressed



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I feel so stressed today and I just keep worrying about stupid little things and health things. Also been worrying about my Grandpa since we are supposed to get the results from his Pet scan back today. 

Oh and my leg is numb from my knee down to my ankle. It's just the front of my leg. It started last night when my leg kept falling asleep. So this morning, when I woke up, I noticed it was still numb... really weird. I finally got a hold of my rheumatologist later today and he had no idea what it was. I'm supposed to call him back in the middle of the week and tell him how I'm doing. I'm just finding this annoying. My leg feels so weird. It was hard to shave because I couldn't feel how hard I was pushing on the razor. 

I'm also loosing my faith in any doctors right now. It feels like they don't do anything and don't care. 

I'm not calling him back. I just don't care. Doesn't care about my pain level either. 

Right now I just feel like :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh you poor thing! I have been praying for you throughout today. I dont have much faith in Dr.s either so I am not help there. But I do know they can help just sometimes things just are out of their realm of understanding and they are to dumb to admit they dont know!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Poor girl! :hug: This doctor here kept giving my grandma pills she didn't need but they made her really really sick . . . . and I don't think he was joking when he told her her bills were paying for his car payments. . . . :veryangry: he almost killed her! I haven't seen a doctor in like 3-4 years. . . .I'm into herbs and stuff. . . .


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm into naturopathics also.. 

Ashley, a nerve or two in your leg is probably being pinched; I think if you have a good chiropractor would be able 'unpinch' it, and probably give you some good leg exercises for you to do so that it doesn't happen again..

Since I've started doing yoga routines (yes I'm wierd) I've noticed less aches and pains in my body, and I can stay in positions longer than before.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh WoW 

Hey Runaround I am in the same boat as you. MY rheumatologist keeps telling me to work though the pain. DAMN it I need drugs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry RunAround ...you are going though that ...I will pray you find a solution soon.... ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH RunAround. I will be praying for you. PLEASE keep the faith in the Dr's. They really do try their best. Yes it is hard not to say they do not care but you have to find one that works for you.
I was thinking the same thing as Amos as it might be a pinched nerve, but that would not be the case in the front of your leg. I do agree that a Chiropractor might be a VERY good person to start seeing. If you have never been to one, you would be amazed what they will do for you, but you have to find the right one. Ask around. Another person to see is a Massage Therapist. They are amazing also. I really sdo mean it. Yes they make you feel good BUT they will help your body heal and feel better. Again you have to find one that you can get recommended from others.

I was also thinking about your Grand Father. I have him still in my prayers and I hope he is still holding his head high and fighting this. My Paster just called to check on me from my surgery, but I asked him to add your grandfather to the prayer list. 

Keep us posted.

:hug: :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are not feeling good. Have you ever considered seeing a Naturopathic doctor? If there is one near you, I would highly recommend seeing one. They are soooo much better, in my opinion. I have not been to a doctor for probably over 10 years now. Last doctor I saw was a Naturopathic. 

There may be a homeopathic remedy that is good for you. Just a thought, if it is available to you.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well my leg seems to be doing better today, still numb, but not as bad. Or I might just be getting use to it. LOL. 

Thanks for your thoughts and suggestions everyone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats good news! Got your card today -- very cute


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

That was fast! I sent it out Monday.


----------

